# το «μη» ή το «όχι» για άρνηση επιθέτων;



## διαφορετικός

Και τα δύο, το «μη» και το «όχι», μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για άρνηση επιθέτων: Παραδείγματα από Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής και Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής :

Φέρε μου ένα ποτήρι νερό *όχι κρύο*
Ο *μη συνηθισμένος*
Μπορούν το «μη» και το «όχι» να αντικαθίστανται το ένα από το άλλο σε τέτοιες εκφράσεις; Σημαίνουν το ίδιο;


----------



## Perseas

Και τα δύο δηλώνουν άρνηση. Το "μη" δηλώνει την αντίθετη έννοια, ενώ για το "όχι" δεν ισχύει πάντοτε το ίδιο. Π.χ. Το "μη συνηθισμένος" είναι το αντίθετο του "συνηθισμένος", αλλά με το "όχι κρύο" μπορεί να εννοούμε "ζεστό", "χλιαρό", "της βρύσης" ...


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, Perseas.
Στο λεξικό, και οι δύο περιπτώσεις περιγράφονται ως «επιεικέστερο» ή «μετριοπαθέστερο» από το αντίθετο επίθετο (συνήθως το «α-» σύνθετο, π.χ. «ασυνήθιστος»). Στην περίπτωση του «μη», διαφωνείς λοιπόν;


----------



## Perseas

Έχεις δίκιο. Κάποιες φορές ο χαρακτηρισμός που δηλώνεται με το "όχι" ή το "μη" μπορεί να είναι μετριοπαθέστερος. Το "όχι ικανός" ή το "μη ικανός" ακούγεται πιο επιεικές από το "ανίκανος". Επίσης, το "μη έμπειρος" δεν το θεωρώ ισοδύναμο με το "άπειρος".
Κάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει και σε άλλες γλώσσες, π.χ. "not bad" etc.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ άλλη μια φορά.
Λοιπόν στον συνδυασμό με το πρώτο μήνυμά σου, θα έλεγα:
Το «όχι ικανός» είναι πιο επιεικές από το «μη ικανός», που είναι πιο επιεικές από το «ανίκανος».
Επίσης «όχι κρύο» < «μη κρύο» < «ζεστό».
Ή θα έπρεπε να θεωρήσω περισσότερες από μια διάσταση σημασίας (των αρνήσεων αυτών);


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Το «όχι ικανός» είναι πιο επιεικές από το «μη ικανός», που είναι πιο επιεικές από το «ανίκανος».
> Επίσης «όχι κρύο» < «μη κρύο» < «ζεστό».


 Δε συμφωνώ. Δε βλέπω το ένα πιο επιεικές από το άλλο.
Απλώς το "όχι κρύο" είναι έκφραση της καθομιλουμένης ενώ το "μη κρύο" είναι πιο λόγιο. Κανείς δεν θα έλεγε π.χ. "Φέρε μου ένα ποτήρι νερό, μη κρύο".

Δύο παρατηρήσεις για το «επιεικέστερο» ή «μετριοπαθέστερο» του λεξικού:
α) Μεταξύ του "κρύου" και του "ζεστού" υπάρχουν ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις όπως "χλιαρό", δροσερό". Λέγοντας λοιπόν "όχι κρύο" μπορεί να εννοούμε πράγματι "χλιαρό", δροσερό", ζεστό". Το ίδιο θα έλεγα και για το "μη κρύο", μόνο που είναι πιο λόγιο, όπως έχω γράψει.
β) Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι βλέπω διαφορά στη σημασία μεταξύ του "μη ειλικρινής" και του "ανειλικρινής". Ωστόσο ο χαρακτηρισμός "ανειλικρινής" ακούγεται κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο αιχμηρός και έντονος από τον χαρακτηρισμό "μη ειλικρινής" που επιδρά κάπως ηπιότερα στην ψυχολογία του ακροατή.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Καλημέρα, Perseas.

Α, λοιπόν η διαφορά εδώ ...


Perseas said:


> Το "μη συνηθισμένος" είναι το αντίθετο του "συνηθισμένος", αλλά με το "όχι κρύο" μπορεί να εννοούμε "ζεστό", "χλιαρό", "της βρύσης"


... οφείλεται κυρίως στις διαφορετικές ιδιότητες των συγκεκριμένων επιθέτων, «συνηθισμένος» και «κρύος»: Το «κρύος» βρίσκεται σε μια κλίμακα μερικών επιθέτων (κρύος, δροσερός, χλιαρός, ζεστός), ενώ για το «συνηθισμένος» φαίνεται να υπάρχει μόνο το (ένα) αντίθετο, «ασυνήθιστος».


----------



## ireney

Νομίζω πως έχεις δίκιο. Όλα τα παραδείγματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό ανήκουν σε κλίμακα επιθέτων. Ψηλός, κρύος, σκούρος κλπ.


----------



## sotos

To "μη" είναι μάλλον λόγιο, καθαρεύουσα, τεχνικό, επιστημονικό. Το "όχι" είναι καθομιλουμένη. Με το "κρύο νερό" πάει το "όχι", ενώ το "μη" πάει με το "ψυχρόν ύδωρ". Γι' αυτό η μάθηση των ελληνικών είναι μια οδός χωρίς τέρμα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σας, ireney και sotos.



Perseas said:


> Ωστόσο ο χαρακτηρισμός "ανειλικρινής" ακούγεται κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο αιχμηρός και έντονος από τον χαρακτηρισμό "μη ειλικρινής" που επιδρά κάπως ηπιότερα στην ψυχολογία του ακροατή.


Πιθανώς αυτό είναι η συνέπεια της ιδέας ότι η άρνηση δεν πρέπει να σημαίνει το αντίθετο, αλλά μόνο ένα άλλο σημείο στη «κλίμακα».


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Πιθανώς αυτό είναι η συνέπεια της ιδέας ότι η άρνηση δεν πρέπει να σημαίνει το αντίθετο, αλλά μόνο ένα άλλο σημείο στη «κλίμακα».


Το "μη ειλικρινής" είναι το αντίθετο του "ειλικρινής", απλώς το θεωρώ κάπως ηπιότερο σε σχέση με το "ανειλικρινής".
Κάτι ανάλογο βλέπω και στη χρήση του "δεν επιτρέπεται" και του "απαγορεύεται". Έχουν την ίδια σημασία, αλλά το πρώτο ακούγεται ηπιότερο. Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι το βλέπω.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα, Perseas.


Perseas said:


> Το "μη ειλικρινής" είναι το αντίθετο του "ειλικρινής", απλώς το θεωρώ κάπως ηπιότερο σε σχέση με το "ανειλικρινής".



Δε διαφωνώ. Συμφωνώ. 

Αλλά για πολλά επίθετα («κρύο» ως παράδειγμα), η άρνηση τους («όχι κρύο») δεν σημαίνει το αντίθετο τους («ζεστό»), αλλά είναι πιο ασαφής.

Ήθελα να πω ότι πιθανώς για αυτόν τον λόγο θεωρούμε την άρνηση πιο ήπια από το αντίθετο, ακόμα και στις περιπτώσεις στις οποίες η άρνηση «είναι» σαφώς το αντίθετο, όπως για το «ειλικρινής».


----------



## Perseas

@διαφορετικός 
Ok. Να είσαι καλά.


----------



## dmtrs

Perseas said:


> Το "μη ειλικρινής" είναι το αντίθετο του "ειλικρινής", απλώς το θεωρώ κάπως ηπιότερο σε σχέση με το "ανειλικρινής".
> Κάτι ανάλογο βλέπω και στη χρήση του *"δεν επιτρέπεται"* και του *"απαγορεύεται"*. *Έχουν την ίδια σημασία, αλλά το πρώτο ακούγεται ηπιότερο.*


(Τα έντονα δικά μου.)

Να σημειώσουμε ότι αυτό το φαινόμενο (η χρήση αρνητικού μορίου με το αντίθετο μιας λέξης) είναι καταγεγραμμένο και "επίσημα" ως σχήμα λόγου ("σχήμα λιτότητας"), από τα αρχαία Ελληνικά ακόμη, και έχει ακριβώς αυτή τη λειτουργία: κάνει ηπιότερη την έκφραση. Για να μην πούμε ξεκάθαρα πως κάποιος είναι άσχημος/όμορφος λέμε: δεν είναι όμορφος/άσχημος.


----------



## Perseas

@dmtrs


σχήμα λιτότητας [litotes / understatement]


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σας ευχαριστώ για την προσθήκη, dmtrs και Perseas.


----------

